# Coil building competition entries - Cape Town Vape Meet



## Marzuq

please hit RSVP to enter the cape town vape meet coil building competition...

[rsvp=6438]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

emqube 1
Jean 1
Mario 1
RezaD 1
Riaz 1
Zegee 1

Total: 6


----------



## Gazzacpt

@steve , @capetocuba , @Robbie , @Zegee , @fred1sa , @RezaD , @iPawn , @Chop007 , @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Gazzacpt

I volunteer to judge if no one minds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Come on expert coil builders. Here is your chance to show us how it's done


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> I volunteer to judge if no one minds


I second that. Good to have 2 judges our experience last time showed. Maybe with @Cape vaping supplies?


----------



## steve

thanks gazza but ill pass


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> I second that. Good to have 2 judges our experience last time showed. Maybe with @Cape vaping supplies?



I second that vote. So @Cape vaping supplies and @Gazzacpt it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

i think sharief should enter !


----------



## Zegee

@Gazzacpt u have to defend your title u can't judge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Zegee said:


> @Gazzacpt u have to defend your title u can't judge



That's actually a valid point. But maybe quit while u ahead is what he had in mind.


----------



## Zegee

A true champ never quits #just saying. (Poking the bear)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

ill definitely enter the raffle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

Marzuq said:


> I second that vote. So @Cape vaping supplies and @Gazzacpt it is


i will be honoured to judge along side our very own coil master @Gazzacpt

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> i will be honoured to judge along side our very own coil master @Gazzacpt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




Then it's settled we have our judges. @Gazzacpt and @Cape vaping supplies 
Thanks guys


----------



## Marzuq

bump!!
come on guys there has to be more interested in coil building. time to show off your skill.
or enter just for fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

How does this work, will you be building on site or bringing in a prebuilt coil?


----------



## Marzuq

whatalotigot said:


> How does this work, will you be building on site or bringing in a prebuilt coil?



You will be building your coils on site.


----------



## Marzuq

This list is way too short. Come in guys. Even if it's just for fun. Let's get this list going. Some awesome prizes to be won


----------



## Mario

oh hell
Sign me up for the fun of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Mario said:


> oh hell
> Sign me up for the fun of it



excellent @Mario thats the spirit


----------



## Jean

Signed up and geared up. Let's hope my hands are steadier this time so I don't need to rebuild my coil over 3 times.


----------



## Marzuq

Jean said:


> Signed up and geared up. Let's hope my hands are steadier this time so I don't need to rebuild my coil over 3 times.


excellent! good luck bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------

